

Ask HN: Good javascript graphing libraries - martin33

Quick query from a long time lurker... I'm working on an app that helps people make informed financial decisions. As part of this I need to draw graphs to help users visualise the data. I'm currently using the google charts javascript library. However I'm slightly troubled by relying on a company's ongoing support and traffic issues if my site ever takes off (http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/terms.html). What other libraries have readers had success with? I'm not looking to do anything too advanced, think along the lines of bar and line charts with annotations but I want it to work with older browsers (ie6). Thanks.
======
dhotson
I've heard good things about gRaphaël

<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>

~~~
giu
Go for it. I once used flot for a small project, and it was a pleasure to work
with: <http://code.google.com/p/flot/> . Thanks to excanvas, flot works fine
with IE6: <http://excanvas.sourceforge.net/>

------
mgrouchy
Ive been using HighCharts( <http://highcharts.com/> ) with great success, it
support ie6 and up and pretty much all other commonly used browsers. There is
a demo gallery so you can check it out and try the demos in your target
browsers.

------
fun2have
We are using Grafico which is based on based on Raphaël and Prototype.js. It
lacks PieCharts which g.Raphaël has. See: <http://grafico.kilianvalkhof.com/>

